# How many signs to make?



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Im thinking of doing 2 or 3 shows in my area. My question is how many signs should I make to take with me?


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

250


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

17


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

When in doubt, the answer to life, the universe and everything is…. 42

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I will be a little more kind and just say you haven't provided enough information so far for people to understand what you are asking. Are these signs self promotional? Maybe they are what you are trying to sell? What size and construction type are they? Give us something to work with.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Art you are very kind and patient.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is a picture of one of the Signs I make.









I make them out of pine. The outside edge is 1/2×1" 3/4". And the other part is 1/2" x 8". I make different sizes to not just this size. After painting them I put a finish on it to so they will last longer. And they are what I am trying to sell.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd start out with about 10 of each kind and then take orders for custom signs!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

That sounds good to me.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I will get 10 made of a few different sizes and do custom orders and see how it goes.


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

And don't get discouraged if you don't sell many at first. Every show is going to have a different outcome for you. Sometimes you won't have brought enough. Other times you'll go home with just about as many as you brought. Just be proud of your work and price things fair for you and to the customer. Most importantly, have fun!


----------

